# What kind of a salary is 170K+ SGD per annum?



## Guest

Just wanted to know if somebody was making that kind of money while living in Singapore, how well off would they be? Just a hair-brained figure to get an idea. Many thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Singapore Saint

ausimmi said:


> Just wanted to know if somebody was making that kind of money while living in Singapore, how well off would they be? Just a hair-brained figure to get an idea. Many thanks in advance for the help.


Depends.. If you're single, you wouldn't have any issues at all, except for which type of champagne to buy with your meal, where to fly off to at the weekend and whether you really need that extra suit made...

If you have a family, you will still be fine... 

But the google search that you obviously did before posting told you that the average salary in Singapore is around $50k, so you knew that anyway... ;-)


----------



## simonsays

asussimi: 170K S$ ?? that is the kind of salary I am looking for ...

While google states that average Salary is about 50K S$, the reality is, most mid class salary is about 70K to 80K S$ PA


----------



## bryann

Not a bad salary. But as has been noted above, it depends on how many you are, where you wish to live and your general lifestyle. Schools and accommodation will take the biggest chunks of your income.

That said, you should be fairly comfy on that amount.

If you have any specific questions, by all means let us know.


----------



## simonsays

fairly comfy ? I would say extremely comfy, unless you budget to save 100K and live on the balance ..


----------

